# Bearded Dragon - Care sheet, Food guide, Health info & More!



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope this helps some of you out, please see the link in my sig 

GROUP DISCOUNTS

Almost 100 years combined admin experience in lots of areas.

PHOTO COMPS WITH PRIZES

Pure, correct, free advice with minimal breeder advertizing. 

LOTS OF EXTRA INFO BASED ON YEARS OF EXPERIENCE IN OUR DOCS

http://www.facebook.com/groups/BD.BCPR.UK/


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Bump for those who need it


----------

